# Too far?



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2019)

Did I take this a bit too far? 




Storm clouds rolling in at sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2019)

Not sure why it’s not showing up!  It worked in preview.  Here’s a smaller version.




Storm clouds rolling in at sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## danbob6 (Sep 8, 2019)

Not at all.  I'd call it 'purple sunset.'


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice sky and reflection...........


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2019)

danbob6 said:


> Not at all.  I'd call it 'purple sunset.'



On Instagram I called it “Underneath the purple rain”.  



Jeff15 said:


> Nice sky and reflection...........



Thanks.


----------



## Winona (Sep 8, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## N.V.M. (Sep 8, 2019)

you use Instagram as your photo editing software?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 8, 2019)

I found I was noticing the oversaturated color more than the picture and the scenery.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 8, 2019)

A bit far for my taste, but great composition- as always.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2019)

N.V.M. said:


> you use Instagram as your photo editing software?



 Very helpful.  Thanks for your contribution to the thread.  Bless your heart.  



Peeb said:


> A bit far for my taste, but great composition- as always.



Yeah it is a bit much but hey...  Realism is over rated!


----------



## weepete (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah, a we bit too far for me too. I think there's a bit too much contrast and you've lost some of the semi opaque luminocity in the sky. How did you edit it?

I've been using luminocity masking in photoshop recently and I think that if you split this into two layers you could get a better result. I've also been colour grading with the calibration and hue panel in lightroom.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2019)

You may've taken it a bit "too far", depending on what you were shooting for or who you were trying to please but I've seen so many pictures presented on here that went too far but received praise.  This confuses me. I bring this thought with me every time I come in here. I personally think it looks good if you like a picture that leans a little toward fantasy and I do but the purist in me screams out. It's an eternal, internal battle I struggle with.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2019)

weepete said:


> Yeah, a we bit too far for me too. I think there's a bit too much contrast and you've lost some of the semi opaque luminocity in the sky. How did you edit it?
> 
> I've been using luminocity masking in photoshop recently and I think that if you split this into two layers you could get a better result. I've also been colour grading with the calibration and hue panel in lightroom.



Thanks for your comments.  I don’t do a ton of editing so not sure I exactly understand your comments but will investigate and try to learn something.  This was a jpeg that I took with my fixed lens af10 and edited on my iPad.  I used a preset in Snapseed then messed around with the adjustment sliders.  It’s a bit too hdr-ish even for me but I couldn’t seem to tone that part down without the grass in the foreground and the trees in the distance becoming blobs of shadow.  After looking at it and messing around with it for so long I wanted other opinions.  Thanks again for the input.  



K9Kirk said:


> You may've taken it a bit "too far" but I've seen so many pictures presented on here that went too far but received praise. I bring this thought with me every time I come in here.



Yes I agree and that is partly why I posted it.  Sometimes I think “too far” and everyone else is nominating for potm or gushing and I wonder if I’m just the odd man out.  I guess if I’m questioning whether I’ve gone too far then I have my own answer.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2019)

Have you gone to far or not far enough? You have a wonderful shot full of vibrant colors, that when pulled into Lr is just over a full stop underexposed. If that was the intent then I apologize up front, but to me, it seems a tragic waste to not reveal the true beauty of your scene, but then again I'm an admitted color junkie. Anyhow with a one stop bump in exposure, and a few other quick adjustments, another take on your shot.





Though I didn't do any sharpening in post, if the above is a little to realistic, then a little Portra vibe might be more to your taste. Regardless of how you go, still a beautiful scene.


----------



## weepete (Sep 10, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks for your comments.  I don’t do a ton of editing so not sure I exactly understand your comments but will investigate and try to learn something.  This was a jpeg that I took with my fixed lens af10 and edited on my iPad.  I used a preset in Snapseed then messed around with the adjustment sliders.  It’s a bit too hdr-ish even for me but I couldn’t seem to tone that part down without the grass in the foreground and the trees in the distance becoming blobs of shadow.  After looking at it and messing around with it for so long I wanted other opinions.  Thanks again for the input.



Ah.....you might struggle a bit with a jpeg. Luminocity masks are basically a way of making selective edits based on the luminace of the colours. It's a powerful way of making complicated selections and very effective. But if you are not familiar with editing software like photoshop or similar it can look a bit complicated.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 10, 2019)

weepete said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your comments.  I don’t do a ton of editing so not sure I exactly understand your comments but will investigate and try to learn something.  This was a jpeg that I took with my fixed lens af10 and edited on my iPad.  I used a preset in Snapseed then messed around with the adjustment sliders.  It’s a bit too hdr-ish even for me but I couldn’t seem to tone that part down without the grass in the foreground and the trees in the distance becoming blobs of shadow.  After looking at it and messing around with it for so long I wanted other opinions.  Thanks again for the input.
> ...



I have a raw file of this as well and may mess around with that one in Affinity photo which is similar to LR/PS.  I have watched a few tutorials on masking and layering but it's not how I want to spend my time!  Maybe I will revisit it in the winter when I am hibernating.   Thanks again for your help!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 10, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Know what you mean. I'll never produce the nice post edit pics that some people achieve just for the simple fact I don't have time to do things like layering, etc. either. I suppose if I were planning on going pro and starting a photography business everything else would come 2nd to taking my pics to the highest, PS limit.


----------



## weepete (Sep 11, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Know what you mean. I'll never produce the nice post edit pics that some people achieve just for the simple fact I don't have time to do things like layering, etc. either. I suppose if I were planning on going pro and starting a photography business everything else would come 2nd to taking my pics to the highest, PS limit.



Using that kind of layering doesn't normally take that long, litterally a couple of minutes in the right shot where you don't need to do other complex editing. 

But yeah, with work, family life and other commitments it can be a struggle to get the time to edit. I was out shooting on Saturday and have a 16GB card almost full of shots but have barely managed to touch them yet. I usually get round so some but a large number remain untouched, I look at it like if I can't be bothered to find the time to edit them they probably weren't good enough shots in the first place!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 11, 2019)

weepete said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Know what you mean. I'll never produce the nice post edit pics that some people achieve just for the simple fact I don't have time to do things like layering, etc. either. I suppose if I were planning on going pro and starting a photography business everything else would come 2nd to taking my pics to the highest, PS limit.
> ...



Yep, it's all about time. When you're already stretched a few minutes might be too much. I might add that as an example, yesterday I shot a large fight sequence between four birds fighting (looks like "Bird UFC", just crazy!) and I thought they were all worthy of post editing in PS but man, I just don't have the time to edit 125 pictures. It took way too long just to pick the best ones and crop them and I still have too many to post all together.


----------



## weepete (Sep 11, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Yep, it's all about time. When you're already stretched a few minutes might be too much. I might add that as an example, yesterday I shot a large fight sequence between four birds fighting (looks like "Bird UFC", just crazy!) and I thought they were all worthy of post editing in PS but man, I just don't have the time to edit 125 pictures. It took way too long just to pick the best ones and crop them and I still have too many to post all together.



I recently did similar with my red kite shots. Ended up with 120 odd ones that I thought were good enough to process but I just did all of them in lightroom. I found that picking one and editing that, then copy paste develop settings made it a bit easier. Still took me about a week to work through them though!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 11, 2019)

weepete said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's all about time. When you're already stretched a few minutes might be too much. I might add that as an example, yesterday I shot a large fight sequence between four birds fighting (looks like "Bird UFC", just crazy!) and I thought they were all worthy of post editing in PS but man, I just don't have the time to edit 125 pictures. It took way too long just to pick the best ones and crop them and I still have too many to post all together.
> ...



I was wondering if that were possible to do in PS-E '18 but I have no idea how to do it. I'll look into it but if you can help out I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## weepete (Sep 11, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> I was wondering if that were possible to do in PS-E '18 but I have no idea how to do it. I'll look into it but if you can help out I would greatly appreciate it.



I know in full fat photoshop you can create actions which are similar. I'm not familiar with PSE but a quick google search leads be to believe you can use them in PSE but they need to be created in photoshop. Not sure if there's a way round it

Using actions to process photos in Photoshop Elements


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 11, 2019)

I just found this in case anyone is interested.
Learning How To Batch Edit using Photoshop Elements


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 11, 2019)

weepete said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Know what you mean. I'll never produce the nice post edit pics that some people achieve just for the simple fact I don't have time to do things like layering, etc. either. I suppose if I were planning on going pro and starting a photography business everything else would come 2nd to taking my pics to the highest, PS limit.
> ...



I am a lazy editor these days.  With my switch to Fuji for gear and an iPad Pro for editing I find that I am ok 99% of the time with a Fuji jpeg that’s been cropped and tweaked a tiny bit in either Affinity or Snapseed.  I love not having to edit and I definitely have more time for shooting or other things.  It would have to be a missed exposure of a must have shot to get me to edit the raw file at this point (Cliffs of Moher from my trip to Ireland is the only thing recent I can think of).   Or maybe something I’m planning to print.  

I do think the ability to edit is a very valuable skill to have and I know I need to work on that aspect of the craft.   I try to watch the tutorials and follow along but it’s just not my thing. I keep having to rewind because my mind wandered off!


----------



## myPOV (Sep 11, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Not sure why it’s not showing up!  It worked in preview.  Here’s a smaller version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it as preented. theres lots of room for variety in everyones work 

ive red that we should have a signature style.  

frankly I dont think thats all that important. we should do what we find pleasing with "the image at hand".


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 17, 2019)

Like the composition but it's too dark for my taste.


----------

